

Any book you want in exchange for DarkNote XDN - Chris_Gravity
http://darknotebooks.weebly.com/

======
Chris_Gravity
DarkNote Books is the first book store that accepts DarkNote XDN
cryptocurrency ([http://darknote.cc/](http://darknote.cc/))!

20% discount for the first customers.

